# Cooking Fatties



## Paymaster

Here is a pic series on my fattie making today. Can't remember if I have shared my method here or not. If so forgive me.

First lay out a sheet of wax paper and create a basket weave of bacon, then set it aside.




























Next I open one chub of breakfast sausage and roll out flat between two sheets of wax paper. I take the time to form a neat rectangle with my hand once I get it flat enough. Bout 1/2" thick or maybe a little less'










Then spread shredded cheese and keep it back from edges a little.










Next using the wax paper to aid, I roll the sausage back up into a log. You want a spiral of cheese inside the meat roll.










Next I seal up the seam and the ends well with my hands. This step is very important. If the fattie is not completely seal, the cheese will escape during the cooking.










Next I get the basket weave back, and lay the meat roll on the diagonal.










Next I wrap the ends of the weave over the meat roll.










I then place the fattie in a smoker at 225-250* and smoke until the internal temp is 165*. Let them completely cool when done. If you slice them too early the cheese will run out. You want them cool and the cheese set.

I am doing four today. Hope this help some that have asked. If you would like to post questions or comment please feel free.


----------



## Paymaster

Done!


----------



## FishingGeek

Looks great! but since I tried to take a bite, I now have to replace my monitor.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Awesome!!!


----------



## RAYTOGS

Ive cooked a couple using your method, and they dont last long around here.


----------



## sudshunter

I myself must say i've cooked these three times as per your directions and my family destroys them... those look great...


----------



## sprtsracer

Hmmmmmmmm...I may also try this with Italian Sausage, and mozzarella cheese, diced ripe olives and some Italian roasted red peppers for a filling, and then maybe procciutto ham instead of bacon for the wrap, and then bake it in the oven slowly. Hopefully, it will come out like a Calzone without the crust! The possibilities are endless!!! Thanks, Pay!!!


----------



## narfpoit

I used your method with some deer sausage and it turned out great. The Fatty Bacon blended nicely with the lean deer.


----------



## Bigfisherman

Is a chub a pound of sausage?


----------



## Paymaster

Bigfisherman said:


> Is a chub a pound of sausage?


Yes.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Gonna try this with Turkey sausage and turkey bacon.


----------



## Bigfisherman

Trying my first ones now. Been waiting for this for quite awhile now. Keeping my fingers crossed, I'm pretty new at smoking.


----------



## Paymaster

Bigfisherman said:


> Trying my first ones now. Been waiting for this for quite awhile now. Keeping my fingers crossed, I'm pretty new at smoking.


How'd it go? Post pix if you can. We love pictures!


----------



## Bigfisherman

They were excellent. Your directions for making them were spot on. Felt my arteries clogging just wrapping them


----------



## Bocefus

Hey Pay, approx. how long to cook at 225-250?


----------



## Paymaster

Bocefus said:


> Hey Pay, approx. how long to cook at 225-250?


If you are cooking just one then it takes about two hours. The more you have on the longer it takes. I did ten once and it took just over four hours to get to 165* internal.


----------



## sleepyhead

I cooked my first one this weekend. We cooked ours in a toaster oven, we do not own a smoker. It turned out good. I wonder what it would be like with pepper jack cheese & japolinos in the center. 

I am going to make another one and have the guys at work smoke it for me.


----------



## Rockfish1

sleepyhead said:


> I am going to make another one and have the guys at work smoke it for me.


yeah good luck with that one...


----------



## Paymaster

sleepyhead said:


> I cooked my first one this weekend. We cooked ours in a toaster oven, we do not own a smoker. It turned out good. I wonder what it would be like with pepper jack cheese & japolinos in the center.
> 
> I am going to make another one and have the guys at work smoke it for me.


They will be tasty with those. I have seen all sorts of things cooked in a fattie. I have done them with spinach dip. I have seen them done with fruit inside. Sky is the limit.


----------



## AbuMike

Every time I look at these my heart doc see's $$$$$$$ signs....Bet they are tasty.....


----------



## sleepyhead

I agree with you mike.. I think I will take my dr a fat tie sandwich.


----------



## Paymaster

abumike said:


> every time i look at these my heart doc see's $$$$$$$ signs....bet they are tasty.....





sleepyhead said:


> i agree with you mike.. I think i will take my dr a fat tie sandwich.


   

He might appreciate one!


----------



## Magged Out

Cooked my first Fatties this weekend paymaster. Bacon Weave needs a little work .. Had two blow thrus, but man these are Good!!


----------



## tjbjornsen

I want to see pics of them sliced after they have cooled...
(Just typing a responce to this has raised my cholesterol level 40 points!)


----------



## tjbjornsen

Hey Dogg...
How did they come out with the Turkey Sausage and Turkey Bacon?



RuddeDogg said:


> Gonna try this with Turkey sausage and turkey bacon.


----------



## WNCRick

Gonna throw one on tomorrow, thinking jap and cheddar made with hot sausage...we'll see how it goes... Nice lookin fatty's


----------



## smoldrn

How much bacon, 2 lbs?


----------



## Paymaster

smoldrn said:


> How much bacon, 2 lbs?


 I use thin sliced bacon and usually get three fatties out of two , one pound packs of bacon.I usually use ten slices per fattie.

Hey Magged Out, those fatties look great. To avoid blow outs, don't roll too thin, stay back from edges with the cheese and don't over load with cheese. And most important, seal the ends and the seam really good. When I get done forming them and before wrapping in bacon, you cannot tell where the seam is.


----------



## Smittroc

I don't eat pork but DEEEAMN that looksgood lol!!


----------



## Bayluvnnrse

Question Paymaster...this came up on the VA forum yesterday when someone asked what a tog was and he thought it was a stupid question to ask. I was telling him that I always wondered what a "fattie" was (I'm thinking some kind of pork thing-y), and it was suggested I ask the Paymaster himself, so if you don't mind...BTW, love your cooking style and the pics are mouthwatering!


----------



## Bayluvnnrse

Nevermind, lol...just saw the beginning of this thread and now I know what a fattie is. Hadn't seen this thread before. I can see where it got it's name, lol. Looks great, but too rich for my blood


----------



## Paymaster

Well you should not eat a whole one for sure. But they are great snack food for a group or gathering. Just slice and eat with crackers while watching a game with friends.


----------

